# Help with plant IDs please?



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

I found this article about crypts and there is a small picture with some plants I am very interested in. I can see there is some moss but the picture is quite small. I've emailed the photographer but he did not reply. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

this is too hard... most of these are common crypts that I am sure you can find it in the Plant Finder here in the forum. For example, the tall thin one in the back looks like CRYPTOCORYNE CRISPATULA VAR. BALANSAE


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea, it's too hard to figure out which crypts those are. For one you'll need a larger picture.


----------

